# Any one try the Eurojet 3" exhaust and down pipe for the 225?



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

So I saw over at Audiforums a thread about the Eurojet 3" stainless steel exhaust and down pipe.
42DD 3" downpipe goes for $650 and is Mild Steel (can rust)
Eurojet 3" downpipe goes for $550 and made of Stainless
Eurojet also offers a 3" stainless catback for $650
Eurojet also claims Zero Internal Baffles or Restrictions

Sounds like a deal to me for stainless...Any input or pics of these out there yet???
EuroJet 3" Exhaust Website


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Any one try the Eurojet 3" exhaust and down pipe for the 225? (turbott920)*

Good find. Thanks for sharing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Interesting - the pop up window says $549.99, but once you click on it the price is $599.00.
I'm interested in this pipe. I've been hesitant to buy the 42DD due to the mild steel (yes, I've read about the pros/cons of mild steel vs. stainless in a downpipe). I've concluded that I'd send the 42DD to Jet Hot for a coating before installation. I wouldn't do that w/ a stainless pipe, so it'd be a big savings.
I don't know much about Eurojet. Do they make good stuff? Good reputation?


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

this looks good but i do not want to be the lab rat for it







... price seems reasonable on par with 42DD. the only downside if there is any is the fitment and the reliability. it wouldn't be too bad if eurojet does a dyno to get some gain numbers for the general audience to see as well.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

honestly I have only heard great things regarding the 42DD and going with any other dp and not being completely happy would drive me insane, the only thing is that its mild steel which worries me a little.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Any one try the Eurojet 3" exhaust and down pipe for the 225? (turbott920)*

This is sick. I already have a 42DD. It's been almost a year this Dec. (My friends got it for me last christmas, good friends, the best!). Well it doesn't vibrate, rattle or squeak. The increased turbo sound is great and the power and smoothness of the car just increases. Also running 3" open dump is GREAT (for about a day)!!!! But YES it does rust a little and the hardware it comes with sucks, it kept loosening on me no matter how tight i made it, so I went to home depot and replaced the bolts. Use nylon lock washers. Trust me.
However, my personal plan now is to take it off, sand it down a bit (it's all surface rust and just on the flanges, not the pipe yet). VHT makes a "flameproof" exhaust spray. The idea is that it's a bake on ceramic coating (ghetto style). I'll tell you guys how it works out!
BTW: It's the cat-less version. and I welded up my own 3" cat-back with 3-bolt flanges as well. For right now the sound is unbeatable for me. But I want the fit and look of a real 3" cat-back with dual tips.
I'm looking @ the Eurojet website and I'm not seeing a photo of this cat-back section. I'm going to shoot them an email. For 650 if they are using the right muffler & it's dual tip-ed I'm gonna make myself the ginnea pig!!!


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess in that case I'll really look into this Eurojet dp, thanks for insight


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

I shot EuroJet an email about the exhaust. I asked for photos and a sound clip and they said they would have that type of media avalable in 15 days when the exhaust is complete. In the email I asked what type of muffler they used and they said it's a custom design they made. I'm going to bet they make a cat-back for a 1.8T MK4 VW and I'm going to search youtube for a clip as soon as I'm out of work! I really want to see photos and hear what this sounds like. 
PSYCHED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CandyWhabbit (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*

eurojet makes great stuff


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

check out my section in the southwest as their from there and post daily. And as far as quality, there stuff is top notch!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*

someone on here has a eurojet custom turbo back on their TT... says he loves it.


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

My only concern would be using 3" diameter and the torque loss associated with same. I have the 42DD dp (a year now in pacific northwest and no rust-I do keep my car garaged, and very clean. It does see rain though.) Anyway, with the full 2 3/4 diameter into the Blueflame, I see a little increased high end but a little loss of torque. I wonder what that would be with 3". No big deal if you go big turbo, but if you just do the typical bolt-on mods, 3" will probably be too much.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

I've had 2 42dd's.. one on the jetta & 1 on the audi, the jetta's bolts kept coming loose as others have experienced, I ended up getting longer bolts & 2 nuts for each bolt. went metal on metal (no gasket) for the one after the cat (the one that came loose). never had a problem with it after that.
on the audi... I have the 180Q and the cat sticks down too far IMO. have to beware over speed bumps.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

anyone have any pics of the muffler? or how it looks from the rear of the car?


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

i was the test car for the 3in cat-back..not much drone with highway speeds, had it on for over 10k miles with no problems. Eurojet is pretty big in the VW crew. they make quality stuff. love it!
























also a vid. with stock d/p and 3in cat-back
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_mmqyJ_pH0 


_Modified by euroluv69 at 8:14 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (euroluv69)*

I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (euroluv69)*

yeah that looks like another good catback option, I like the big tips


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't think I would be interested in the full turbo back, I'm just really liking the dp and possibly finishing it off with a 2.5 supersprint exhaust that I might get used


----------



## WhyNot08 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

Pictures look sick. Really like the set up


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

The bottom turbo outlet stud on my car would hit the euro jet prototype so i put on the 42 dd unit but it keeps coming loose at the first joint . euro jet has gotten rid of all the joins which is good but i need to remove the stud to get it on . not good . i'm sure they will get this solved tho they make a great product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by turbomeyers at 12:59 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

I just found the new exhaust im buying http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Now I have one more dilemma, I fully intend on buying the dp but would custom piping that is 2.5" sound any worse than a 2.5" supersprint exhaust with the 3" dp? I know it would be alot cheaper to get custom piping that's why I'm curious.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

With a turbo charged motor the turbo charger is your back pressure. Doesn't matter what size exhaust pipe you have. I have a full 3" turbo back: no cats, no resonators, all mandrel bends with a huge hollow chambered muffler - I have experienced only an increase in power and torque with faster turbo spool times. 
The only thing you could possibly loose is the exhaust firing pulse from the cylinders, however, I'm not sure how this works with a turbocharged car because the turbines would change all of this! 
Basicaly bigger is always better in this case!
There was an article floating around the web that confirmed this. If you think about where the turbo is located and why the (relatively) small turbo would be your motors back pressure then it will all make sense!
On an N/A car the exhaust is your back pressure and regulating your pipe size matters...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*

Thats not true, pipe size matters for a turbo as well...a full 3" on a K03/03 will increase top-end (which is about non-existent on either) you actually increase spool and lose lower-end pressure over a smaller-gauge pipe. 3" DP is always good, but 2.75 is good up to a GT28RS. 3" also increases sound


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry, Village Idiot. You're rationale doesn't make sense. Size definitely matters in this case. 3" is way too much for stock turbo to maintain decent torque numbers. I'm with 188m22vette on this one.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Well, I have a 2.5" custom setup with dual tips and a 3" custom setup with a single tip. Not for agruments sake but just to know which is actually best I'm going to do a real world test on my car!
I'm going to run a few Vag-Com logs, specifically the block 120 "butt dyno" excel sheet I downloaded a few years ago. I'm sure the accuracy of this log can be debated up and down but the numbers will serve as a good comparison for us. I'll log boost too and throw it on the same graph. This weekend is looking like a good day to test out this theory... 
I love the sounds my 3" makes... the crackles and pops, 3 little quiet backfires between gears when driving slow. It's glorious. BUT if I'm loosing power due to it I plan on running a 2.5" straight pipe setup. With maybe a straight pass-through resonator. 
Any ideas on how I could make this test more accurate or anything of that nature? I'd like to get the most power out of my car over sound.
Thanks guys!


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

O and I have been talking to Eurojet over the past few days and they will have the dp's back in stock in about a week from now and they only carry a street version right now since the cat section is included, but they can make a cat-delete if wanted for a discounted price, also the actual price is 599.99, not 549.99


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

Hate to be the guinea pig ...
But man, that pipe looks nice.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

I love the look but it's wayyy too quiet for my tastes. I'd have to hollow out the muffler at least! Thats just me though....

Although the test car didn't have a 3" downpipe! Could make a difference....
Oh and I installed a 42DD 2.5" straight pipe (cat-delete) on my buddys VR6 Corrado and I just want to say that deleting the cats make ALL the difference in exhaust sound and power. The previous owner had a 2" resonator after the cat that were going to get rid of this weekend (have a welder and some pipe!). So were both pretty thrilled about that. 
When I had a stock downpipe/cat-back I a ghetto ass exhaust shop cut from before the cats to the muffler and put in 2.5" straight pipe in its place. This deleted the cats, resonator, and that really bad triangle flat section right before the muffler. It make the car much louder and actually produced more power between 3.5k and 5k there was a noticeable increase. My car tends to hesitate in the power range increased for the first 50 miles of a mod or so then it runs smooth again, so you know if you've done something or not. After I added the 42DD 3" dp and test pipe the stock muffler made this awesome whistle noise that I only get on really cold starts now (think January in NY cold). I loved that whistle : ) It was a very audible reproduction of the turbo vanes spinning up. I am currently modifying the stock muffler and will post a thread and photos of both setups for the hell of it. Maybe some videos. No definitely some videos.
When I put Modshack's MOFO and 4bar on my car a year ago it was MISERABLE to drive throughout ALL of the rev range, so you know that thing does something now..... but now it's beautiful again! : )


_Modified by Village_Idiot at 9:34 AM 10-27-2008_


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't wait to see what it looks like, and hear the sound, I think I'm just gonna go with the 3" dp and the chip and finish my exhaust later


----------



## 85VR6GTI (Mar 15, 2007)

Eurojet make a really good quality unit. I rode in David's (Euroluv) setup when he told me he was the test mule. Sounds really good and at idle if you didn't knew what our cars sounded like stock you thought it would of been until you opened it up on the road. A great piece. personally though im all about pure brutel exhaust notes and it wasn't for me. i will be looking to Eurojet for my Stage 3+ though.


----------

